# Neuer Open Source 100% pure Java PDF Viewer



## Thomas Darimont (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
https://pdf-renderer.dev.java.net/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Januar 2008)

Coole Sache, so klappt es auch mit dem Ausdruck von PDFs aus Java heraus ganz einfach. Eine Frage habe ich allerdings. Kann dazu leider nix finden. Wie kann man mit dem Renderer zoomen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal nach:
PDFViewer.doZoom(...)

Gruß Tom


----------



## kleene0105 (9. April 2009)

Der PDFRenderer ist ein schönes Tool, wenn es da nicht diverse Bugs und Fehler gäbe. Zumindest ist es möglich ein PDF File zu erzeugen, welches nur aus byte[] besteht. Damit ist die Unabhängigkeit vom Dateisystem gegeben.


Leider hat das Tool diverse Schwierigkeiten bei Bildern und Text und druckt somit diese nicht korrekt.


----------

